# Makita G5500r Electrical Issue



## thirteen (Sep 2, 2015)

Motor runs fine. Bearing in generator went so I replaced it and it spins nice. Test run and plugged in a power drill and it worked. Wanted to test at more power so connected to my garage and lights on. Turned on table saw and it kicked on for second then breaker tripped on generator. Noticed I did not put on full power switch. I am no professional, but I can read wiring diagrams and usually figure stuff out. I read the wiring diagram and know what every wire does. The auto idle switch has 55 volts but no other wire has any power at all. I have determined the two wires providing power from the generator to the control panel.
Nothing looks fried. I don't know what the condensers do or how to test them, but they don't look fried.
Anyone have any idea of what I fried that I should look at and determine if it needs to be replaced?
I assumed I toasted something electrical that I can replace but I don't know what.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

thirteen said:


> I don't know what the condensers do or how to test them, but they don't look fried.


 Post a photo of the condensers. I believe what your calling condensers are in fact the excitation cap's. If they are, the unit will not produce it's correct voltage w/o them. A capacitor is nothing more than a electrical storage device that will release it's energy when the circuit voltage dips below the target value. Cap's(capacitor's) can be very dangerous, so human tester's of same, be-where. To test smaller caps you will need a VOM or the correct device, a cap tester. If you have just a VOM place it on ohms and touch both leads to the cap connections for approx 3-5 seconds. Never mind any reading at this point. Now reverse the VOM leads on the cap and as soon as you make connection you should see the needle move up in ohms the fall very quickly. Then reverse them again, and it should happen again. If this happens as described, you have a 90% chance that the cap/s are good. Only way to test correctly and be 100% sure is a cap tester. When trying to find a fault in any electrical circuit split the system in half. If you have what is required at the half way point the issue is from there to the product end, if not it's from the half way point back to the starting point. Also remember there is always, always *Cause and Effect*. Most people replace the effect a few times until it dawns on them something else is wrong. Parts supply houses love this. Not correcting the root issue, before swapping any part can lead to emptying your wallet for no reason. Check the system 100% as most of the time there was a very good reason something failed. HTH Kenneth


----------



## thirteen (Sep 2, 2015)

*Photos of Generator*

I have not had a chance to do an Ohm's test yet, but I do a few minutes to add these photos. The Makita electrical diagram describes the two silver cylinders as "condensers".

This generator has been a trooper for a long time so I am willing to give it a little bit of effort to see if I can get it going. I do agree that I am not going to throw parts at it until I can figure it out. I paid $7.23 for the bearing in the generator as that was clearing destroyed. And then it worked until I did something to it.


----------



## thirteen (Sep 2, 2015)

The markings on the capacitor are on the attached.
I haven't tested one before, but I watched a few videos on it and will get it done this weekend.


----------

